# Best fish and chips in Bristol ?



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2005)

I really should be eating mostly lettuce for the next six months, but ....

Just in case you guys have missed the thread in suburban ....

If there are any non-veggies left around here, where can one purchase the best fish and chips or home made fishcakes in Bristol ?

Either that or any local takeaway veggie food to tempt my palate ?

Presumably the Pieminster shop is open on a Saturday ?

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 13, 2005)

Rita's up the roadd from the Pieminster shop (stoke's croft) is usually pretty good for fish and chips, although they've been putting way too much batter on the fish lately I reckon, and while that's not a problem, I don't think they always cook it long enough to compensate, so you may want to ask them to chuck it in the fryer for a couple of extra minutes.

They do huge portions of chips too usually. If you ask for the regular it will seriously be enough to feed two people.

They do really good chicken too. Proper white and tender meat, not that weird mutant loose grey stuff some people try and pass off as fit for consumption.


----------



## JTG (Aug 13, 2005)

The Bristol Fryer almost opposite the Victoria on the Gloucester Road is good. Lots of Rovers memorabilia on the walls and never had a bad meal from there.

Rita's is good but a bit greasy. Alright if you like that sort of chippy though! They won't let you down, whatever chip shop food you want, they do it


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 13, 2005)

Best fish and chips shops I've found are Hamblins in Barton Hill, and the one at the bottom of Christmas Steps. There's also a good one in Bedminster, around the back of Asda by St Catherine's Place and of course, The Clock Tower in Kingswood - worth a special trip, that one.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 13, 2005)

I like the chippy at the bottom of Christmas steps? whats it called?

Years ago when I were a young lass they used to sell bags of batter scratchings for pennies...all the crunchie bits of batter that had fallen of the fush...mmmmmmmm gert lush


----------



## JTG (Aug 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> and the one at the bottom of Christmas Steps.



Pellegrinos. Bemmy one may be the Magnet?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 13, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> The Bristol Fryer almost opposite the Victoria on the Gloucester Road is good. Lots of Rovers memorabilia on the walls and never had a bad meal from there.
> 
> Rita's is good but a bit greasy. Alright if you like that sort of chippy though! They won't let you down, whatever chip shop food you want, they do it



Rita's can be a bit greasy, but great if you want to stock up on your body fat, and I'm sure they keep a lot of growing teenagers in budget stretched families well fed.

The Bristol Fryer on gloucester rd, just up from the very top of Ashley Down rd are great too. They don't even feel the need to open at pub closing time, so they must do a big trade at lunch and tea time. I'm not overly impressed with them myself, but then I haven't tried their full, tempting menu.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 13, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Bemmy one may be the Magnet?



Yeah, I think that's the one.

I really want fish and chips now, but I'm too hungover to go far and all the ones round here are rank.


----------



## JTG (Aug 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think that's the one.



There's another chippy on the Cheltenham Road/Gloucester Road which was the Magnet but changed name. Still great, they cook your fish fresh so it's not all soggy.

The Henbury Fryer on Crow Lane is fantastic too, it's won awards and everyfink.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> The Bristol Fryer on gloucester rd, just up from the very top of Ashley Down rd are great too. They don't even feel the need to open at pub closing time, so they must do a big trade at lunch and tea time. I'm not overly impressed with them myself, but then I haven't tried their full, tempting menu.


I think that must be where I got the lovely fishcakes I remember from when I lived near there in the late 70s ... does it do Chinese food too ?

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2005)

Is Harry Ramsden's all it's cracked up to be ?

(not that I'm prepared to go anywhere near Cribbs Causeway   )

.


----------



## JTG (Aug 13, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I think that must be where I got the lovely fishcakes I remember from when I lived near there in the late 70s ... does it do Chinese food too ?



Not that I know of.

Harry's is OK, nothing special though. Beef fat as well.


----------



## J77 (Aug 13, 2005)

Yep - Magnet on Dean Lane - opposite Dame Emily's park is defintely (and known to be) the best


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Harry's is OK, nothing special though. *Beef fat * as well.


----------



## Cakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Best fish and chips shops I've found are Hamblins in Barton Hill, and the one at the bottom of Christmas Steps. There's also a good one in Bedminster, around the back of Asda by St Catherine's Place and of course, The Clock Tower in Kingswood - worth a special trip, that one.


Magnet Bedminster!!
Award winner!

I'd forgotton all about that, going on a pub crawl there next weekend so will have to drop in. mmmmm!


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 15, 2005)

Talking of fishcakes, what manner of cake are you Cakes?

Are you a fish cake?
A sponge cake?
A fruit cake?

Or are you just any type of CAKE you want to be at that moment in time?


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 15, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Talking of fishcakes, what manner of cake are you Cakes?
> 
> Are you a fish cake?
> A sponge cake?
> ...



Didn't you see his(her?) appalling contribution to the cakes thread??

Thinks rice pudding is a cake!! Rice pudding!!!

Words fail me.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 15, 2005)

Must have missed that one.

So Cakes must be a rice cake then?

Which, I think, is technically a form of biscuit or cracker.


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 15, 2005)

Cakes is a sweety-pie!    

(She's a cracker as well )


----------



## astral (Aug 15, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Is Harry Ramsden's all it's cracked up to be ?
> 
> .



nope, last (and only time) I went there it was rank.  Bristol Fryer is good though, if it's open.


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 16, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Cakes is a sweety-pie!
> 
> (She's a cracker as well )



Crackers definitely aren't cakes.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 16, 2005)

I've decided I want to try all the recommended Fish and chip shop in Bristol and grade them. 

So what do you reckon. Can we get a list of 20 ?

And what classifications would you like, Batter thickness Greasy ness, amount, price, stuff like that ?

Should I go for Fish, large chips and Mushy Peas as the standard meal ?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 16, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I've decided I want to try all the recommended Fish and chip shop in Bristol and grade them.
> 
> So what do you reckon. Can we get a list of 20 ?
> 
> ...



I would go for regular chips, as some regulars are about five chips, others are more like a couple of good portions, so it's a better gauge I reckon.

As for mushy peas, well... despite popular misconception a very large portion of the population cannot stand them. To me they smell much like BO, which is odd coz regular peas smell and taste lush.

Maybe whether they offer a full, or only partial, range of condiments would be better. i.e: is the ketchup up free, or is it 10p for a measly sachet, which half of it anyway gets left behind in?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 16, 2005)

I like mushy peas and I dont like ketchup   



Still as its all in the aid of research


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 16, 2005)

Best put mushy peas *and* ketchup on there then   

You don't have to eat the ketchup mind, just check whether it's free or not. Only drawback is they might suss you're doing market research and chase you out with pitchforks (a dying tradition, but still held in reserve, and often nowadays replaced by baseball bats).


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 16, 2005)

PS: You could also check whether they have any horseradish or tartare sauce for the fish. I don't think anywhere does it free, and it's bound to be in those nasty little sachets, but if they do it that's got to be an extra half or full mark.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 16, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I've decided I want to try all the recommended Fish and chip shop in Bristol and grade them.



When I was a kid, our youth club went on a 'chip crawl'.  

We had chips at every chippy in town (-about a dozen!) and at the end of the night we presented the best one with a giant trophy chip made out of paper mache or something.


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 16, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I've decided I want to try all the recommended Fish and chip shop in Bristol and grade them.


Won't you need a team of *ahem* expert investigators to accompany you?  

<volunteers>


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 16, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> they might suss you're doing market research and chase you out with pitchforks (a dying tradition, but still held in reserve, and often nowadays replaced by baseball bats).




Are you sure you dont mean those little chip forks ?   


As for horseradish I am drawing the line firmly after the ketchup Im afraid.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 16, 2005)

LOL at sunspots, do you think you could make another one, I think it could be a yearly event








			
				fat hamster said:
			
		

> Won't you need a team of *ahem* expert investigators to accompany you?
> 
> <volunteers>




Er. . . .  .







NO !!


Not because Im a greedy guts and that anyone robbing my chips will lose a finger before they get to the chips. 

No its because its just too damn dangerous a task to drag anyone else into !

And I fear that it could prove to quite violent. I know that some 2,000,000 - 10,000,000 fish get battered daily. So it could be bad and I dont want to risk anyone elses life.

Its ok tho I will accept the challenge. I'm a professional and Im willing to take that chance. 


So we better make up a list


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 16, 2005)

I've never been to the clocktower (or whatever it's called)   

Suggested it to my husband for when we're next down, but when I explained where Kingswood was, he thought it was "too far to go for fish and chips"   

So it looks like either the Magnet, or the one at Christmas Steps.

Ah, the chippy at Christmas Steps was an integral part of my life when I was a teenager...


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 16, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> As for horseradish I am drawing the line firmly after the ketchup Im afraid.



and nobody even think about suggesting pickled eggs and onions.

It just wouldn't be right to inflict that on anyone 20 times over.

Another one I would suggest is the place just a little before the Arches on Cheltenham Rd, going down on the left. Can't remember the name.

I've had some really nice pieces of chicken there.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 17, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Another one I would suggest is the place just a little before the Arches on Cheltenham Rd, going down on the left. Can't remember the name.
> 
> I've had some really nice pieces of chicken there.



The Kebab place that got closed down by the environmental health?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> The Kebab place that got closed down by the environmental health?




Things like that make you feel grateful your alive dont they.

I ate there. . OMG I had CHICKEN TOOO. . . SAMONELLA   


IIIIIIISHOULDBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAD 





but Im not so there


----------



## bristol_citizen (Aug 17, 2005)

I quite like the one (dunno what it's called) by the Hippodrome just before the Bunch of Grapes. You can eat in there too.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 17, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> but Im not so there



Taht's prolly coz it was wussie Brizzle Slamonelia!  


Come to Cornwall and do it in a minute at Tragos!


*note don't start on about Newton Abbot in Div_On...thaz a Part II...


and btw...what was the Chinese/Fish n Chips that me and foamy went to on Ashton Court weekend...near the Veggie Cafe(Mataya<<sp?)...they were nice.  

Not suree about Clarkes(sp agin!?) pies to'.  ,,,too mincey!


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 17, 2005)

Best Dona-Kebab


Atlantic Fish Bar - Bedminster 


They also have the HOTTEST chilli sauce.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> The Kebab place that got closed down by the environmental health?



Ummm... not sure. Are you thinking of the Grecian Kebab House, tucked round the corner?  - which seemed to develop a bad habit of burning down in the mid-90's (or was it just the twice?) - I was thinking of the place which is more or less next to Plastic Wax.

The place which is now Plantation burned down too didn't it. 

Seems like a lot of fires in that little patch over a relatively short period...


----------



## Isambard (Aug 17, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Ah, the chippy at Christmas Steps was an integral part of my life when I was a teenager...




But when I called in there at 2pm the other week, they didn't have any chips!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 17, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> Come to Cornwall and do it in a minute at Tragos!




Trago's in Newton Abbot is the one place I can go in and I feel quite posh   And I've had stuff from the chippy there

Dunno what the liskeard ones like though.


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 17, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Trago's in Newton Abbot is the one place I can go in and I feel quite posh   And I've had stuff from the chippy there
> 
> Dunno what the liskeard ones like though.




my old bassids live near it, last time i went down for a fight with them i escaped to it and its not bad at all


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 17, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> But when I called in there at 2pm the other week, they didn't have any chips!



Outrageous!

You should have gone to the one that bristol_citizen mentioned, down the side of the Hippodrome, my huband and I went in there when we first started going out together!


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 17, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> I quite like the one (dunno what it's called) by the Hippodrome just before the Bunch of Grapes. You can eat in there too.



You used to be able to sit down in the one by Christmas Steps, don't know if you still can (haven't been in there for at least ten years   )


----------



## JTG (Aug 17, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> I quite like the one (dunno what it's called) by the Hippodrome just before the Bunch of Grapes. You can eat in there too.



The Rendezvous Cafe, a happy lunchtime haunt in my schooldays 

Yep, wicked chippy/caff that place is.


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 17, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> The Rendezvous Cafe, a happy lunchtime haunt in my schooldays
> 
> Yep, wicked chippy/caff that place is.




oh down side of Hippo - I have to agree, also when the irish take away was there errm name escapes me was where chaplins is now errm .... can anyone rememebr its name


----------



## JTG (Aug 17, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> oh down side of Hippo - I have to agree, also when the irish take away was there errm name escapes me was where chaplins is now errm .... can anyone rememebr its name



Mickey Finns?


----------



## bristol_citizen (Aug 17, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Ummm... not sure. Are you thinking of the Grecian Kebab House, tucked round the corner?  - which seemed to develop a bad habit of burning down in the mid-90's (or was it just the twice?) - I was thinking of the place which is more or less next to Plastic Wax.



That is/was The Arches Fish Bar. Has the Grecian closed then?


----------



## Cakes (Aug 17, 2005)

God you don't mean the UK kebab house? I hope it didn't get environmental healthed, it's my favourite friendly local late noght fast food outlet with chocolate vending machines. And I get free wedgies.

Rice pudding is surely a cake if it's baked?


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 17, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> And I get free wedgies.



-Oooh, painful!


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 17, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Rice pudding is surely a cake if it's baked?



Does a potato become a cake if it's baked? What about a baked apple?


----------



## Cakes (Aug 18, 2005)

Look if it's sweet and I like it it's a cake. Alright?


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 18, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Look if it's sweet and I like it it's a cake. Alright?



See, my sister thinks you're wrong too. So just accept it, and move on   

And JTG, Mickey Finns was great


----------

